# Smithsonian Channel and CI



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Noticed E dropped this channel overnight and added Crime and Investigation channel. But when I turned on the tv was on CI channel . Now after changing the channel and went back to CI from the guide the channel is a black screen. Found out if I turn the back to the Smithsonian Channel 374 it is showing the Crime and Investigation Channel instead.I guess they havent moved the channel over to the channel showing in the guide as CI 387.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, A cheap and dirty trick. Both channels are still on DIRECTV.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They fixed the wrong channel thingy.


----------



## ans2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

Go charlie go...............
Great customer service...........
Anything else you want to pull, maybe nbc, so no one can watch the super bowl!!!!!!!


----------



## rsprague (Feb 26, 2006)

clyde sauls said:


> Noticed E dropped this channel overnight and added Crime and Investigation channel. But when I turned on the tv was on CI channel . Now after changing the channel and went back to CI from the guide the channel is a black screen. Found out if I turn the back to the Smithsonian Channel 374 it is showing the Crime and Investigation Channel instead.I guess they havent moved the channel over to the channel showing in the guide as CI 387.


Looks like they dropped Smith and added CI. There is now a message regarding this if you select Smith..


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Smithsonian Channel message for Dish subs.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

There's rumors that they're dropping HDNet as well, true?


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> There's rumors that they're dropping HDNet as well, true?


My first reaction would be "no way, they would never do that, it's a popular channel"... But I'm starting to get to where I don't put anything past Charlie...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

CoolGui said:


> My first reaction would be "no way, they would never do that, it's a popular channel"... But I'm starting to get to where I don't put anything past Charlie...


Well someone posted it on another forum, so I don't know how reliable it is, sorry.



> Sunday, February 1, 2009, 10:49 AM
> Called Dish yesterday, they will drop MGMHD, *HDNET this week*, I have cancelled my subscription and suggest everyone else do the same. If you have a penalty to pay, try to ask for an incentive equivalent to your penalty and switch to other provider ASAP!
> 
> Dish will go out of business by summer!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish csr's only know what they are told, although some speculate on rumors (if that is where this poster got his info and we don't know that since OP only post "Called Dish yesterday" and did not state whom he spoke to). Most do not know until Dish issues a press release. I would not believe this one until I see one of two things: 1) Press Release from Dish Network or HD Net, or 2) The channels are removed.


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

I just love how the first thing everyone says is

"Dish will go out of business in 3 months"

Do you really think that Dish would get rid of a channel that all 13 million customers watch? Or wait, wonder how many of dishs customers actually pay for HD, and on top of that pay for HD Platinum. I am sure the numbers are extremely small.

It sucks when they remove channels that YOU watch but seriously they are not that stupid.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

They better not get rid of HDNet. Where else would I watch HDNet Fights??? Or catch the occasional GOOD HDNet concert on Sunday???


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe this is just some more of Charlie's asinine bargaining with these channels. The Smithsonian Channels message did say they were in negotiations with Dish. He's done it before and will do it again. He really, in my view, doesn't seem to care if we subscribers get upset. After all, most of us, me included, just moan and groan and keep on sending him money.

I'm curious to know, and probably never will, if Dish gets better rates by playing these dumba** games than Direct. And if so, how is that a good deal for me? It certainly isn't reflected in my bill when I do a close comparison to Direct.


----------



## HDftw (Jul 12, 2008)

This is something really upsetting, It's bad enough they removed some SD Channels. But now there going for HD channels. :nono:


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I will not be surprised if E* drops the entire $10 HD "ultimate pack" just like they did to VOOM, if they had concluded that not many people are paying the $10 deal.

After reading the news, I was reminded to look at my own DirecTV "HD Extra Pack" subscription and realized I have not watched those few channels for a long time, so I went online removed it and got a little bit of the credit back for the rest of the month.

At least some of the E* subs called to complain and got $20/mo. off for a few months


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I doubt that HDNET will get dropped. It is in the basic HD package, smithsonian was not. Alot more people will be complaining if HDNET gets dropped.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Too me Smithsonian was worthless they just kept showing the same programs over and over. I could care less about HDNEt they do the same with their programming plus how many times a day do they show Dan Rather. This is not a huge loss for me but I know everybody has their likes and dislikes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Perhaps this is the beginning of the end for the Platinum Pack?

While I didn't watch Smithsonian much, C&I is NOT a valid swap for the kind of content. Dish would be better suited rolling the Platinum channels into the Gold HD tier of Turbo HD and just be done with that.

Hopefully this is just a temporary thing... but it was a surprise.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

I personally canceled by HD Platinum as I never watched any of those channels. HD NET would be a loss I would not like, but then again it won't make me call to cancel. There are other channels I would prefer anyway. Unfortunately none of us will ever find the perfect Pay TV provider, you just go with the one that has the majority of channels you like.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

I just signed up for Dish Network HD service for HDNet because Ring of Honor just signed a TV deal with them to deliver weekly shows on the channel sometime this year. What gives? Should I call and cancel my work order?


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Personally I would not worry too much IMO, usually CSRs are clueless. Plus with everyone trying to add HD channels I don't think Dish would want to lose HD Net and HD Movies as I am guessing if one goes so does the other.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

max1 said:


> Too me Smithsonian was worthless they just kept showing the same programs over and over. I could care less about HDNEt they do the same with their programming plus how many times a day do they show Dan Rather. This is not a huge loss for me but I know everybody has their likes and dislikes.


Smithsonian, 
Was turning into Voom jr. Same shows over and over again. I saved some off this time as I had a feeling Smithsonian would be going bye bye, after it started its cycle over again, and over again.


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

Just what Dish needs... another channel that deals with crime. Just looking over their schedule, and well it looks like another channel not for me.



> 0:00
> Rookies New Orleans: Shape Up or Ship Out
> Rookie police officer Vincent fails a simple but important test, whilst Mike is furious and Kevin gets paired with no-nonsense officer Danny Bostic.
> 20:30
> ...


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

Eh never watched Smithsonian and probably won't ever watch CI. Nothing lost nothing gained...


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

This is very disappointing to me. I have about 10 hours of smithsonian on my dvr. Having been with Dish since 1996 I expect them to add channels not delete. They got rid of VOOM which ticked me off and now this. If the HDNet rumor comes true I will be gone in a minute. I've had enough of this crap over the years. Still no SPEED HD too.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

I subscribe to Digital Home Advantage, Americas Everything Pack w/ Locals, Gold HD, Platinum HD & DHPP. This months bill is $121.00. As a sub thats watches almost zero commercial content, I subscribe to this tier just to receive all the premium movie channels and a few channels that broadcast programming other than crime, home decorating, reality and other drivel I have no interest in.
Smithsonian, although very repetitive had some good programs and a few scheduled premieres starting this month that looked interesting.
My jaw dropped when I tuned to Smith tonight and saw the message that the channel has been dropped.
For $10.00 per month I subscribed to Platinum HD to recieve a few extra good HD channels, including Smith and a few channels without endless commercial assaults.
I won't cancel my Platinum HD as I still enjoy a good deal of HDNet's programming. But I'm not happy.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

max1 said:


> Too me Smithsonian was worthless they just kept showing the same programs over and over. I could care less about HDNEt they do the same with their programming plus how many times a day do they show Dan Rather. This is not a huge loss for me but I know everybody has their likes and dislikes.


For a second, I thought you meant 'VOOM' when you actually said Smithsonian... I went back and double checked when you kept talking about rerun after rerun after rerun after rerun after rerun...


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

They actually changed the platinum package on their website


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am pissed, I watched Smithsonian. Yeah the content repeated but it had some beautiful HD programming. The content on CI is mostly recycled crap from A&E and Biography, most of which isn't even real HD. At least Smithsonian was all HD content. I am now considering going back to HD Gold instead of Platinum, if they lose either HDNet Movies or MGM I will definitely get rid of the platinum.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't come racing home to watch Smithsonian, but I did enjoy a lot of the programming. It just seems crazy to drop a channel that actually HAD a lot of HD content to (potentially) replace with other 'HD' channels delivering a bunch of SD content... I certainly would not pay the extra $10 if the channel wasn't in the tier. Charlie and his execs are either on crack, they're orchestrating yet another corporate scheme, or they're planning some 'hell-mary' play. Whatever it is, it makes no sense whatsoever right now.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm sure Dish will put out a press release boasting how they added more new HD content.

Seriously I have cut out all of the movie channels since I thought the price was too much. If they do get rid of HDNET and MGM I'll have no choice put to cancel even more of my service.

I would jump to D* but it is impossible for me to get LOS of the 99 sat but if I could get it I would be gone in a minute since I'm a sports fan and would love to have MLB EI again. ATT has been rolling out Uverse in my area and the picture might not be as good but at least it has what I want to watch and none of the WFN and CI crap.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree the CI channel is trashy garbage. A pure waste of bandwidth.

I watched SmithsonianHD on a regular basis. If E* is retarded enough to dump this channel and entertain notions of dumping the HD Net channels then I absolutely will fire Dish Network from the job of providing me pay TV service. They are finding new ways to suck.

The only bargaining chip E* has against D* in my viewing market is D* doesn't offer any SD or HD local channels. OTOH, I'm receiving 2 of the 4 local HD channels over my outdoor antenna in GREAT quality and will likely receive all of them with great image quality once the whole DTV changeover process is finished. When my contract is up with Dish Network I will very seriously consider going with another service provider and absolutely will remember these stunts in channel deletions when I make my choice.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Over the years I think I now know why we see stations of great quality removed.

Those who removed them think the following statement is true:
*The 'Smithsonian Channel' and 'CI' offer the same programming.* 

And if a law suit should surface we will not see the 'Smithsonian Channel' for a long time if ever on Dish.

I do agree with many others here though.. Loss of the 'Smithsonian Channel' is not enough for me to drop Dish but it may be enough reason to cut back on HD programing packages, especially if they drop HDNET as well.

At that point I think the only reason for HD left will be sports and in this area Dish is not the leader.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

grog said:


> Those who removed them think the following statement is true:
> *The 'Smithsonian Channel' and 'CI' offer the same programming.*


Other than releasing C&I on the same day that The Smithsonian Channel left I don't believe that CI was intended to be an exact replacement.

The Smithsonian Channel was a Discovery/Nat Geo like channel focused on the Smithsonian Institute's museums and programs.

Crime & Investigation is a Slueth like channel in HD.

Both have a niche interest base. I'd like to see both be on DISH ... even though I don't believe the package they are in (Platinum HD) is worth $10.

Hopefully this week we'll see more channel adds and no more drops.


----------



## ans2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

$10 is alot for the extra hd channels on dish.
directv charges $4.99 for these:
crime and investigation hd
mgm hd
hdnet movies
palladia hd
smithsonian hd
universal hd

plus they charge $9.99 a month to add hd to any package.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ans2004 said:


> $10 is alot for the extra hd channels on dish.
> directv charges $4.99 for these:
> crime and investigation hd
> mgm hd
> ...


Palladia HD is included in DISH's $10 base HD packages (Bronze HD/Silver HD/Gold HD) although that might change if/when MTV/VH1/CMT HD channels are added to DISH.

$4.99 for DISH's seven extra channels would be a better deal than they offer now.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ans2004 said:


> $10 is alot for the extra hd channels on dish.
> directv charges $4.99 for these:
> crime and investigation hd
> mgm hd
> ...


IOW, Direct charges $5 less for more HD than Dish.

Dish does have cheaper base packages though.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Prospects for new programming on Smithsonian may not have been too good. I read reports that Smithsonian is struggling just to find enough money to operate their museums.

What baffles me is how you keep talking about 150 HD channels and at the same time drop exisiting ones.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Well I cant post the words Im thinking about this decision.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I didn't have it with Comcast and no longer with Dish. Not a big loss for me personally, but I can see where others are upset. Poor move on Dish's part.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm fuming *for* you guys. I'm a D* subscriber, but was with E* for a very long time. I do watch Smithsonian HD, and I'd cancel my service if I was still with E*. Sorry for you guys, I can sympathize.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> Other than releasing C&I on the same day that The Smithsonian Channel left I don't believe that CI was intended to be an exact replacement.
> 
> The Smithsonian Channel was a Discovery/Nat Geo like channel focused on the Smithsonian Institute's museums and programs.
> 
> ...


Checked the listings for today on CI, not much in hd:nono2:
It looks like another channel showing old reruns, mostly upconverts.I think it was put in platinum only because they removed smithsonian.It definitely isnt a platinum/semi-premium type hd channel.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We were really pleased when Smithsonian was added (we prefer this type of programming over the type shown on C&I type stations) but we have watched all their programming and didn't see anything with new episodes being aired. We finally ran out of anything to watch on Smithsonian because they didn't seem to have that many programs to begin with. We wondered if Smithsonian was struggling, financially, to find money to film new episodes. It's sad to see this type of programming being removed, similar to what happened with VOOM's Equator.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> ... And if so, how is that a good deal for me? It certainly isn't reflected in my bill when I do a close comparison to Direct.


You think that if somehow E* had simply paid higher fees that this would not have affected the amount you pay? lol


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

CI is the only channel I'm aware of that shows reruns of _24_ in HD


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

If only DirecTV would drop this boring channel with very limited content that is repeated over and over and over for something that people actually wanted to watch.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Bobby H said:


> ...When my contract is up with Dish Network I will very seriously consider going with another service provider and absolutely will remember these stunts in channel deletions when I make my choice.


Can we hear from D* customers on this subject more? I would tend to think they'd have channel deletions over time, also. I'm guessing E* is not exempt when it comes to this. If I am going to switch over when my commit it up I'd prefer to be educated on the subject.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

C&I instead of Smithsonian ? Hmmm

I can probably handle that. Despite my best efforts I coldn't find much new to watch on Smithsonian anyway.

But MGM & HDNet would be quite different.

At this point, I may not mind switching over to D* when my contract is up. I came to E* 8 years back because D* dropped internationals. Now that they are back on D* - E*'s various "We don't care about customers like you" actions is fast adding up reaching a tipping point.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

The very day my bill jumps $13.48 higher is the same day they remove another HD channel I like to watch is a bit disconcerting to me. The main reason I selected E* to go with as my HD choice was because of VOOM and they were taken away; now they take this channel and rumors of HDNet as well… 

I have 12 months left on my contract, but I may not wait, especially if HDNet goes away, so will I!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rduce said:


> The very day my bill jumps $17 higher ...


$17 higher? The maximum increase is $10. Do you also have internationals that went up or something strange?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I think the timing also is bad for dropping any HD channels.

Right now at Dish it is raise the rates and cut the channels. 

If Dish is really showing they are saving us money you would expect a cut in prices when stations are dropped. Come on, with VOOM and other channels being dropped over time we don't see lower costs we see higher costs.

I know..... The cost would even be higher if they did not drop those stations... yeah.. right!


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Dish always stating that they take away a station because of unreasonable price hikes. Yet we still see an increase ever Feb. Directv doesnt seem to be taking off channels yet Dish is not that much cheaper on their pkgs. Yes Directv rates also go up every March but how much they arent losing programming. I believe the truth is that He is trying to save money for himself and stockholders. Has nothing to do with us subs.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

At least they could have given us some advance notice. I would have recorded a lot of the SMITH content that I've not yet watched.

I also noted that "UWTV" (definitely NOT HD) is gone now too, although in that case it isn't Dish's fault. There were some really good science lectures on the UWTV channel from highly qualified presenters.

It is sad indeed to see educational programming disappearing.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

James Long said:


> $17 higher? The maximum increase is $10. Do you also have internationals that went up or something strange?


Well, my bill went from 87.41 to 100.89, which is 13.48 higher. Not 17, but not 10 either...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

UWTV (University of Washington) and GSN (Good Samaritian Network) PIs have been gone since the beginning of the year. UWTV content has moved to 9401 IIRC.

PIs pay for carriage. If they don't pay they don't get carried. Budget cutbacks lost those feeds.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Smithsonian channel had a lot of repeats but I do hope it 
comes back after the dispute.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

No loss, no real gain. In time, all but the niche networks will be HD. Reminds me of Voom ... no loss there either, unless you like re-hash ad-nauseam... _albeit, pretty re-hash_.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

grog said:


> I know..... The cost would even be higher if they did not drop those stations... yeah.. right!


Off course this is true! Do you honestly think otherwise?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

clyde sauls said:


> . ...I believe the truth is that He is trying to save money for himself and stockholders. ...


You think this is not the main business responsibility of a CEO?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Rduce said:


> The very day my bill jumps $13.48 higher is the same day they remove another HD channel I like to watch is a bit disconcerting to me. The main reason I selected E* to go with as my HD choice was because of VOOM and they were taken away; now they take this channel and rumors of HDNet as well&#8230;
> 
> I have 12 months left on my contract, but I may not wait, especially if HDNet goes away, so will I!


If you've ever watched the Charlie Chat, while I am sure Charlie is an excellent up-from-the-bootstraps self made millionaire, you'd realize after watching him operate on that show for a while how he could be tone deaf to dropping a channel in the middle of a rate increase.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

John W said:


> If you've ever watched the Charlie Chat, while I am sure Charlie is an excellent up-from-the-bootstraps self made millionaire, you'd realize after watching him operate on that show for a while how he could be tone deaf to dropping a channel in the middle of a rate increase.


I have never watched one of his chats, I hardly have time to watch the things that I wish to view...


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

John W said:


> If you've ever watched the Charlie Chat, while I am sure Charlie is an excellent up-from-the-bootstraps self made millionaire, you'd realize after watching him operate on that show for a while how he could be tone deaf to dropping a channel in the middle of a rate increase.


When are those on? I have bundling and therefore never hear of anything about DISH happenings. Fortunately I have recently found this forum to help some...


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I did not watch Smithsonian, as National Geographic is much better. But, I would have traded World Fishing Network to keep Smithsonian on the air.


----------



## pawdog (Feb 2, 2009)

Mark Cuban was on the last Charlie Chat hawking his channels. I don't think HDnet is in trouble. That suggestion (rumor) was started on this very thread.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

nmetro said:


> I did not watch Smithsonian, as National Geographic is much better. But, I would have traded World Fishing Network to keep Smithsonian on the air.


Uh, no lie, Mr Obvious. 

Heheh, just kidding. I'd trade WFN for HD Underwater Basket Weaving channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd trade all the sports channels for CNN International. 
We all have our favorites.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Expect more of this over the next 3 months as the channels try to get more subscriber money to offset declinig advert revenue. By mid year many stations will be consolidating or dissapearing. Don't expect to see 10 different Discovery channels by 2010 and VH1 etc are also going to be toast.


----------



## desmo907 (Sep 6, 2007)

I signed up for Dish in Sept 2007 and I think my contract ends soon. 
I don't recall but (for you long time members) is it typical for them to keep changing the HD programming?
Seems I get settled in to some great shows (like Smith HD) and then its gone. I never read the fine print but suspect they can do this anytime.
I also noticed that they repackaged everything as when i started i got all HD for ~$20 but now its tiered.
Still hard to decifer my bill, my DVR disk drive goes bad, and poof lose all my taped shows, then they send a remanufactured replacement that doesn't work, and then a house call to replace that, ugh..
Seems they are blowing it and when my contract is up soon I may shop around (hoping u-verse comes into the neighborhood).


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> I'd trade all the sports channels for CNN International.
> We all have our favorites.


If Dish does that, they would be trading their subs to other providers with little coming back in return.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

i don't want anything dropped, I just want every available HD channel added!!!! I am thinking of going to cable. I haven't been there since 1983. That is how serious it is getting.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HDG said:


> No loss, no real gain. In time, all but the niche networks will be HD. Reminds me of Voom ... no loss there either, unless you like re-hash ad-nauseam... _albeit, pretty re-hash_.


That hits the NAIL on the HEAD.
Granted there will be some that will be upset, and they have every right to be, if its a channel they just found and hadn't watched everything cycle through 3 or 4 times yet.

I want to see what happens channel wise, when the New Sat is in place, where Charlie may drop channels, when fighting about money, but at least Dish has done a good job with adding New Features to thier DVR's, instead of dropping them.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

RTE said:


> i don't want anything dropped, I just want every available HD channel added!!!! I am thinking of going to cable. I haven't been there since 1983. That is how serious it is getting.


I tried that... canceled it within a week, good thing I never deactivated the dish. Maybe if you get a Tivo and cablecards you can live with cable, but the boxes that comcast give out here are just plain crap.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Well what is funny is Dish removed the message on 374-SMITH.
374 shows the channel as SMITH but is showing CI on that station.

So both 374 and 387 are showing CI content.

So when I look at SMITH 374 and see CI content it really appears someone thought those who watched SMITH would be fine with watching CI instead.

Really strange....

I really don't care if Dish removes channels. The only thing it will do is cause me to look at what I pay for and decide if I want to continue with specific packages or not. Fewer channels less reason for specific bundles.



James Long said:


> Other than releasing C&I on the same day that The Smithsonian Channel left I don't believe that CI was intended to be an exact replacement.
> 
> The Smithsonian Channel was a Discovery/Nat Geo like channel focused on the Smithsonian Institute's museums and programs.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I saw C&I on 374 the first day as more of a switching error. It is odd to see it there ... but DISH doesn't seem to be switching channels as we would expect them to do.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

olds403 said:


> I am pissed, I watched Smithsonian. Yeah the content repeated but it had some beautiful HD programming. The content on CI is mostly recycled crap from A&E and Biography, most of which isn't even real HD. At least Smithsonian was all HD content. I am now considering going back to HD Gold instead of Platinum, if they lose either HDNet Movies or MGM I will definitely get rid of the platinum.


I'm not pissed, but definitely disappointed. Its a shame much of the content of SMITH is rehash, but every few weeks I'd scan thru the EPG and find a few gems to DVR. C&I looks to also be re-hash, and I can't imagine it makes as 'artful' use of HD as SMITH did. Don't we already have some channels that are dedicated to "crime and investigation"? I don't recall exactly, because I don't watch them.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

JBT said:


> Eh never watched Smithsonian and probably won't ever watch CI. Nothing lost nothing gained...


Why did you never watch Smithsonian? It offers educational shows in stunning HD clarity and includes many nature related shows. As far as repeating shows over an over again, I would say it compares to any of the movie channels in this regard. I almost never look at the HBO, Starz, Cinemax, Showtime offerings more than once a week. It's not necessary.


----------



## w5pny (Jan 11, 2006)

HDG said:


> No loss, no real gain. In time, all but the niche networks will be HD. Reminds me of Voom ... no loss there either, unless you like re-hash ad-nauseam... _albeit, pretty re-hash_.


I like re-hash ad-nauseam when the programming is really good.
That's why I liked EquatorHD best. I wish History International
where in HD. Smithsonian, EquatorHD, and History International
are where I spend (spent) my viewing time.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

dennispap said:


> Checked the listings for today on CI, not much in hd:nono2:
> It looks like another channel showing old reruns, mostly upconverts.I think it was put in platinum only because they removed smithsonian.It definitely isnt a platinum/semi-premium type hd channel.


...and because it's part of the A&E family, the shows that ARE in SD are going to be strrrretched to fill the screen. Yuck.



man_rob said:


> If only DirecTV would drop this boring channel with very limited content that is repeated over and over and over for something that people actually wanted to watch.


I would much rather them drop a channel like Fuel HD, VH-1 HD or CMT-HD that has NEVER EVER shown anything in HD. I'd rather have 24/7 reruns in glorious 1080i that I can't get on any other channel than the same SD 4:3 junk, upconverted and wasting space. AND reminding me of how good the SD versions SHOULD look_!_ 

If Dish can drop a channel out of the blue for no real good reason, then DirecTV should be allowed to drop one for a good reason (lack of native HD programming).


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

So us Absolute customers lost a channel as it looks like the new Fox News and Fox Business are not available to us in our current package.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

biz said:


> So us Absolute customers lost a channel as it looks like the new Fox News and Fox Business are not available to us in our current package.


And, honestly, i wouldn't expect ANY new HD channels to appear on a grandfathered package...


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> And, honestly, i wouldn't expect ANY new HD channels to appear on a grandfathered package...


 Fine with me so long as they don't jack up the price.


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

FOX News HD is working for me now, it was red last night when I checked through my channels (just switched to the TurboHD package) but today it was clear and it comes through fine

If HDNet and anything else goes, I'm going to pay the fee and cancel Dish, my local cable provider has already added everything Dish should have had months and months ago, Dish telling everyone they are the leader in HD is a bunch of bull, I even got that from the CSR when I called to switch to TurboHD, I was like....yeah right

The only thing I'm going to miss if I go back to my cable provider is the Dish Network DVR, thats been keeping me happy for a while, but getting rid of VOOM and the subsequent total downfall of MonstersHD was the issue that got the ball rolling for me not liking Dish more and more, all I better see is more HD added this month that we should have had a LONG time ago, if not, paying a couple hundred to cancel will be worth the savings to go back to my cable provider that has all the channels Dish doesnt


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ What cable provider has more HD channels than Dish? Curious...


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

why in Gods name would they get rid of HDNet? That would be a very stupid move on their part. I hope this isn't trend for the year....promised new HD channels, add them, and then take away some? How is that more? Im glad I didn't resign a contract like they have been bugging me to....I watch this channel a lot, and it could be a big blow to me staying.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

well if they keep taking away channels as they add.....all of them, soon enough


----------



## Casey10s (Oct 2, 2006)

I was really ticked when E* dropped VOOM. I used to spend several hours a week watching programs on these channels. It kept rotating as to the channels I used to watch and at the end I was watching the music channels a lot. Went to FIOS as soon as it was available and I am glad I did. E* seems to be run as a second class company. Dropping channels is not the way to keep your customers happy.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Casey10s said:


> I was really ticked when E* dropped VOOM. I used to spend several hours a week watching programs on these channels. It kept rotating as to the channels I used to watch and at the end I was watching the music channels a lot. Went to FIOS as soon as it was available and I am glad I did. E* seems to be run as a second class company. Dropping channels is not the way to keep your customers happy.


People keep complaining about VooM, and Charlie/Dish Dropping Those channels. 
All Charlie/Dish did was stop throwing good money after bad, with BANKRUPT VOOM/Rainbow. Dish had a small financial interest in VooM/Rainbow had access to what was really going on. Dish used the lack of "New" Content as an excuse, because its ILLEAGAL to tell everybody ahead of time a company is going Bankrupt.

Did the VooM channels make it to FIOS? NO
Direct was adding anything and everything that even hinted at HD, Did they pick up VooM? NO
How about any Cable Companies? NONE

If VooM was that good and had a stable base, maybe some of those companies would have come onboard. Seeing how they all stayed away, except the few that were already carrying them, shows that behind the scenes, there was lots of Trouble brewing.

Yelling about VooM is useless, yell at Charlie/Dish for not telling you that they were cutting strings from a company that was going under.
2008 was a VERY bad business year, in case you missed it, and getting mad about at Charlie/Dish for cutting strings early, instead of going down with the ship just doesn't make sense. 
Maybe it would have been better for Charlie/Dish to sink with VooM, and ask for a Govt bailout to keep all those repeating, but Very Pretty Channels.


----------



## johnner1999 (Aug 30, 2003)

sorry for raising this topic from the dead...


BUT 


since Smithsonian Channel does have all new content and is no longer part of the $10 package (meaning new subs don't pay) -- how likly will they bring this cool channel back?


----------

